# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Ladose

## VanGogh

Παιδια θα ηθελα τη γνώμη σας για το Ladose. Μου συνέστησε ο γιατρός να το αντικαταστήσω με το symbalta αλλα διάβασα για διάφορες γαστρεντερικές παρενέργειες που φέρνει σε πολλούς και δεν ξέρω τι να κανω. Ο γιατρός μου έδωσε δυο λύσεις, ή να συνεχίσω το symbalta αυξάνοντας τη δόση ή να ξεκινήσω το Ladose. Θελω τις γνώμες απο εσάς που έχετε πάρει λαντοζ και ποσό σας βοήθησε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> αλλα διάβασα για διάφορες γαστρεντερικές παρενέργειες που φέρνει σε πολλούς


αρα αυτο λεγετε αντισταθμιση φτιαχνε το ενα χαλοντας το αλλο. βοηθεια ειναι αυτο το πραγμα? ας υποθεσουμε οτι ειναι.

----------


## Macgyver

Το cymbalta μουκανε κι εμενα γαστρεντερικες διαταραχες , το λαντοζ απλως δεν εκανε τιποτα , ουτε + , ουτε - . Αχρηστα φαρμακα .

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω παιρνω λαντοζ 7 μηνες τωρα.περαν απο καποια τσιτα στην αρχη, δεν μου προκαλεσε τιποτα..
απλα στην αρχη τσιτωνεις περισσοτερο μεχρι να σε πιασει..στις 30 μερες ερχεται η ανακουφιση.
εχω παρει κ πιο παλια κ παλι δεν μου προκαλεσε κατι στο γαστρεντερικο.

----------


## dreamful

βαν δεν εχω μεγαλη πειρα απο λαντοζ γιατι το πηρα για πολυ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα
μου ειχε φερει υπερμετρο αγχος και γι' αυτο το διεκοψα
φυσικα οπως λεει και η μπουμ αυτο το "τσιτωμα" υποχωρει μετα απο καποιες βδομαδες αλλα δεν μπορουσα να κανω υπομονη γιατι εχω σοβαρο θεμα με το αγχος 
γαστρεντερικες διαταραχες δεν μου εφερε παντως
αν δεν εχεις συνοσηροτητα με αγχωδη διαταραχη οπως εγω παρε το και κανε υπομονη μεχρι να δρασει
γενικα εχει καλη φημη ως αντικαταθλιπτικο
σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να βγεις απο το τουνελ της καταθλιψης

----------


## anxious4ever

η τσιτα του λαντοζ ειναι οντως πολυ εντονη..σφιγγεις τα δοντια..ομως μολις περασουν οι 30 μερες η ανακουφιση που παιρνεις ειναι τεραστια...
γινεσαι παλι νορμοθυμικος κ ολα καλα.
εγω πιστευω οτι αξιζε η ταλαιπωρια του..να ναι καλα ο αγιος λαντοζ! χοχοχο!

----------


## VanGogh

> Το cymbalta μουκανε κι εμενα γαστρεντερικες διαταραχες , το λαντοζ απλως δεν εκανε τιποτα , ουτε + , ουτε - . Αχρηστα φαρμακα .


Macgyver με μπερδεψες με αυτη την απαντηση σου... Αχρηστα δλδ και τα δυο φαρμακα?

----------


## VanGogh

> βαν δεν εχω μεγαλη πειρα απο λαντοζ γιατι το πηρα για πολυ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα
> μου ειχε φερει υπερμετρο αγχος και γι' αυτο το διεκοψα
> φυσικα οπως λεει και η μπουμ αυτο το "τσιτωμα" υποχωρει μετα απο καποιες βδομαδες αλλα δεν μπορουσα να κανω υπομονη γιατι εχω σοβαρο θεμα με το αγχος 
> γαστρεντερικες διαταραχες δεν μου εφερε παντως
> αν δεν εχεις συνοσηροτητα με αγχωδη διαταραχη οπως εγω παρε το και κανε υπομονη μεχρι να δρασει
> γενικα εχει καλη φημη ως αντικαταθλιπτικο
> σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να βγεις απο το τουνελ της καταθλιψης


Ντριμ εχω κι εγω θεμα με αγχωδη διαταραχη αλλά επειδη δεν ειδα καποια σημαντικη βελτιωση με το cymbalta, ο γιατρος μου προτεινε ή να το αυξησω ή να ξεκινησω με το ladose παραλληλα με το ρεμερον. Σ'ευχαριστω για τις ευχες σου και το ιδιο ευχομαι κι εγω για σενα και για ολους μας που ταλαιπωρουμαστε!

----------


## VanGogh

> η τσιτα του λαντοζ ειναι οντως πολυ εντονη..σφιγγεις τα δοντια..ομως μολις περασουν οι 30 μερες η ανακουφιση που παιρνεις ειναι τεραστια...
> γινεσαι παλι νορμοθυμικος κ ολα καλα.
> εγω πιστευω οτι αξιζε η ταλαιπωρια του..να ναι καλα ο αγιος λαντοζ! χοχοχο!


Σ'ευχαριστω Boom που μπηκες στο κοπο να μου απαντησεις. Ενας μηνας δηλαδη στην τσιτα? Σαν πολυ μου ακουγεται και δεν ξερω αν θα το αντεξω... Μου ειπε βεβαια και ο γιατρος οτι θα μου φερει καποια αναστατωση αλλά για καμια εβδομαδα, γι'αυτο και μου εδωσε και xanax να παρω για μια εβδομαδα. Βεβαια λες οτι μετα τις 30 αυτες ημερες ειδες μεγαλη διαφορα και ανακουφιση, και αυτο ειναι σημαντικο. Γιατι εγω παιρνω το cymbalta πανω απο μηνα και δεν ειδα καποια σημαντικη διαφορα... Δεν ξερω τι να κανω... Να αυξησω το συμπαλτα ή να ξεκινησω λαντοζ? Ουφ... μεγαλο διλλημα...

----------


## Macgyver

> Macgyver με μπερδεψες με αυτη την απαντηση σου... Αχρηστα δλδ και τα δυο φαρμακα?




Van , εχω δοκιμασει ΟΛΑ τα αντκτθλκα , μονο με το seroxat ειδα ενα μικρο αποτελεσμα ( λιγοτερο αγχος καταθλιψης ) .

----------


## dreamful

παιδια τα αντικαταθλιπτικα οπως και ολα τα φαρμακα εχουν διαφορετικη επιδραση στον καθενα
οποτε ας μην κανουμε γενικευσεις και ας ακολουθουμε τις οδηγιες του γιατρου μας

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δεν εχουν ολοι τις ιδιες αντοχες ο ενας μπορει να τα παιρνει δεκα δεκα κ να αντεχει κ ο αλλος να μη μπορει να παρει ουτε μισο για παραδειγμα θυμαμαι καποτε που ειχα παρει μια αντιβιωση για το δοντι κ μετα ξυπναγα τη νυχτα κ πεταγομουν πανω σαν ελατηριο κ πηρα τηλεφωνο τη γιατρο κ αυτη με ειρωνευοταν κανονικα επιδη νομιζε οτι δε το καταλαβαινα κ μετα μου πε να το σταματησω να παιρνω.εμενα με πειραζουν τα παντα με το παραμικρο αφου το στομαχι μου ειναι πολυ αναποδο αφου θυμαμαι καποτε που εκανα κατι εμετους σερι κ αυτο κανενας γιατρος δε μπορει να το σταματησει οσο καλος κ να ειναι.

ειναι δυσκολο να εξηγισεις σε καπιον τι συμαινει η φραση δεν αντεχω οταν ο ιδιος αντεχει

----------

